# Les poochs, which colour?



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

1 yr old Rosie is matting like crazy.

I have been reading up on different brushes and have now got really got confused. Which is the best brush for getting the mat out. Is it:
the Mars coat king, the les poochs red mat zapper, the Tougher than tangles brush, Mikki mat splitter ??????

AND:- what do all the different colours of Les Poochs mean? I've heard the gold and the green recommended but what is the difference and what is the difference between these and the red mat zapper???

Rosie has a soft wavy coat that mats like fluffy candy floss. HELP!!

Angie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got the Matt zapper and a Matt splitter, I like them both and have probably bought them off other people's recommendations, so I can't actually say they are better than the others. I know some members have got more than one of the brushes you mentioned so you might get a more helpful answer.... Sorry. If the Matt zapper has remained at what appeared to be the new price of £45 ??? Then I personally don't think it's worth that x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the red and the green. The green has a more flexible head but I cant say it makes much of a difference to be honest. I think they are expensive for what they are.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried the 'Groomers online' version which I think would be the 'Master groom flexi slicker'. This is much cheaper so I wondered how it compares. It certainly looks very similar in the catalogue.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't tried it but it does look very similar, I really can't see how the Les Poochs would be so much better, I'd give that one a try x


----------

